# Blighted ovum, possibly molar pregnancy advice please x



## Babee_Bugs

Well today we went for our routine 12 week scan, expecting to see our little bundle of joy bouncing around.

I haven't had any bleeding, any cramping, nothing.. Just normal pregnancy symptoms.

The sonographer, couldn't find a baby, feral pole, yolk sac only just a gestational sac and placenta measuring around 7 weeks :cry:.

She said that it was classed as a blighted ovum, but because my placenta showed vascular blood vessels or something like that, then it maybe a molar pregnancy...

She took my bloods to check my hcg levels and if there really high in the morning then I need to go straight to hospital for surgery, as a molar pregnancy can turn into cancer!

I'm in utter shock!! I've gotten to 12 weeks+ with no signs that anything was wrong!

I'm absolutely devastated! I guess I'm just writing this, to try and get my head around it somehow :cry:

If its a molar pregnancy I have to have surgery.... But if blighted ovum, I have 3 choices, firstly I thought naturally, but I haven't bleed at all in 12 weeks so to me I don't think I ever will on my own and now thinking surgery?... I'm soooo confused I don't know what to do


----------



## Lynton81

Hi, that is awful, I know we are chatting on another thread about missed miscarriage, but wanted to say my experience of medical management if it is a blighted ovum as mine was an empty sac aged 6 weeks. You have a progesterone pill, then 2 days later stay in hospital for half a day when they put pessaries up near the cervix, then it all comes flooding out. Some have pain, I just had mild cramps. I hope it is blighted ovum and hope you are ok. Keep me posted, lots of hugs. xxx


----------



## Daisy_bear

I had a d&c because it was right for me since there was no hb i wanted it out. It made it quick which gives me time to grieve. X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Thank you Hunnie... I just don't know what to do. 

I dont really want surgery, as the last time I had surgery it was for a subarachnoid brain hemorage, that I had coiled... It was a very sudden thing and I almost died... It was very scary and even after 3 years it still panics me. So having surgery is going to be very hard to come to terms with... So I would like to avoid it, but I don't think I could go through the physical pain of losing the sac and placenta... My head is a mess right now...

One minute I'm sat thinking I shouldn't be making these bloody decisions I should of got my scan pictures etc today... I should be sat here making plans... Then the next minute I'm like I have to make a decision!


----------



## HisGrace

:hugs: I hope you dont have to have surgery. If it's a blighted ovum you might be really close to having it happen naturally. I really hope it all works out for you.


----------



## hopestruck

I'm so sorry to hear this! My first pregnancy was also an empty sac that wasn't discovered until 12 weeks as well. I was incredibly disappointed, as I too had no indication that anything was wrong. I was super sick and had all the right symptoms, then...nothing. It's terrible, lonely, isolating feeling. However, know that you aren't alone.

As for your options - I know how it feels to be in that position, so go with what your gut tells you to do. I ended up going for the D&C because I couldn't deal with knowing that my body still wanted to support a non-viable, empty sac of a pregnancy. I wanted to move on right away. However, when they did the confirmation ultrasound (transvaginal) the doctor pointed out where the lining was starting to separate from my uterus (looks like flowing blood between the sac and uterus), and she said that it likely wouldn't be too, too long before my body expelled it naturally. So, it might be worth asking if they could do the same for you to give you an indication if it would happen on its own anytime soon.

Hope that helps :hugs:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Thank you, the nurse was lovely who I seen, and she told m e she would ring me early tomorrow once she has spoken to doctor about my blood results... So I dare say we will probs go over things again then.

I also had a transvaginal scan after a stomach one... As she wanted a closer look... She didn't mention anything regarding if it looked like I was about to miscarry on my own... Just that the placenta showed vascular blood vessels or something like that, so there were concerned if I case it was a molar pregnancy.

I just dont understand why my body clinged onto the sac when baby didn't form. With my miscarriage in August, I just bled like my normal period and that was it, scan confirmed everything was gone.


----------



## MeMeBrown

I found out today also that I might be suffering from a molar pregnancy, they did blood work before I left and I have to repeat it on friday and we will go from there :(


----------



## hopestruck

Babee - sadly, I think it's just one of those things. I have never found a good explanation as to why our bodies like to hold onto these things. I hope you get some answers tomorrow!


----------



## Iamblessed

oh bugss :hug:! I am so sorry sweetie. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers! :(


----------



## Babee_Bugs

MeMeBrown said:


> I found out today also that I might be suffering from a molar pregnancy, they did blood work before I left and I have to repeat it on friday and we will go from there :(

Because my scan picked up possible molar, there only need one blood test to either confirm or not.... Thankfully I find out in the morning and then go from there.

I think it's the thing of not knowing, if it is or not is also getting to me.... I just want this over and done with so I can grieve

Did a scan pick yours up? Or was it a previous blood test?... Fingers crossed it isn't one x


----------

